# Digiflex cable..



## Universe (Feb 5, 2006)

Axemusic in Edmonton sells Digiflex cable in bulk. Anybody have any experience with this cable?


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

AFAIK it's just canare cable with neutrik ends - should be quality stuff! :rockon:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

The Pro series is Canare cable, the other stuff is........"good value for the price".....ask them for a 2" sample and judge for yourself. I'd spend the extra $$ and build cables for long term use.

Andy


----------

